# Software gesteuerter ARgb Controller.



## MSchreiner95 (1. September 2019)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe mir ein Gehäuse bestellt Sharkoon C200G, welches einen ARGB Controller hat, dazu habe ich mir noch 3 Thermaltake Pure 14 ARGB lüfter gekauft. 
Nun habe ich das Problem das mein Asus Z270F keine 5v header hat. Dementsprechend kann ich den Controller und somit die Lüfter nur über die Controller Effekte steuern. 

Dies ist natürlich nicht was ich wollte, gibt es ARGB controller die über usb angeschlossen werden und per Software steuerbar sind. Habe keinen Gefunden.

Danke schon mal für Tipps und Hilfe 


Falls im falschen Forum bitte verschieben.


----------



## Mylo (1. Mai 2020)

Der hier dürfte passen!

Thermaltake Sync Controller TT Premium Edition: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2020)

Oder....
Zalman Z-SYNC Controller

Über die Asus Aura gäbe es noch dieses, aber nicht ganz so billig.
ASUS ROG Aura Terminal RGB-Controller fuer adressierbar&#8230;

Das wäre auch mit Lüftersteuerung.
EK Water Blocks EK-Loop Connect Steuerung fuer Pumpen, &#8230;
Eigentlich eher für eine Wasserkühlung gedacht, da auch ein Temperatursensor mit angeschlossen werden kann und dann Lüfter auch danach geregelt werden können.


----------

